# Best way to protect engine electrics/cleaning



## gazzi123 (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi all,

i see people either not using anything whilst doing an engine detail and then using a PW on it (even though the battery/alternator and certain wires are bare)

as my car's battery (was stupidly designed) to be open with no cover and my alternation is easily accessed.

what is the best things to use to put over the battery/alternator etc whilst using APC + PW?

cheers all


----------



## Phil1971 (Sep 3, 2007)

clingfilm ?


----------



## tuggers (Mar 18, 2009)

Keep the engine running and it will be ok.


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

We use clingfilm here and it always does the trick.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

cling film on awkward bits,and i always wrap a plastic shopping bag over the battery.


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

cling film sounds like a good idea, but get some bilt hamber ferrosol as well for before and after.

think WD40 on steroids. cracking product.


----------



## salsheikh (Jul 5, 2010)

Autoglym UK said:


> We use clingfilm here and it always does the trick.


what about on the 1.8t engine with coilpacks, would this be an issue with water getting in everywhere?


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

*Protection of Electrical Components*

The most important electrical components are sealed 'water resistant', that is to say against low pressure, water splashing encountered in the course of daily driving conditions. As long as you avoid directing a strong stream of water (or a pressure washer at close range) directly into these components, you will be fine.
You need to cover various parts prior to using any cleaning products, sprays (water deterrent, formula 40(WD-40)) or water. 
•	Alternator 
•	Alarm Housing
•	Intercooler 
•	Battery terminals (if not covered already) 
•	Induction kit cone (if you have one) 
•	Coil packs
•	Electronic control units (ECU)
•	On-Board Diagnostics (OBD) port
•	Air intake systems (exposed air filters) can be covered with plastic wrap and a rubber band

_*Notes*
1.	This is not an exhaustive list, nor is it marque specific, if in doubt use a water repellent (WD-40) and exercise common sense
2.	Use cling-film and then tin foil for the alternator, alarm housing etc as the foil is easier to mould and has greater protection properties. I suggest you use a plastic bag for the induction kit and just wrap it tight over the end to stop any water ingress.
3.	For the intercooler the best way to cover is to get a flat sheet of cardboard and just cut it to size so it fits and covers the fins. Cardboard will normally protect the fins for the duration of the washing. It will get soaked so discard after the wash.
4.	If you are uncertain of how to proceed on something not included here; talk with somebody who has marque /model /year specific knowledge._


----------

